# to all my PA kin



## Gypsybones (Nov 29, 2009)

unless your a philly you know the the awesomeness of sheetz.
well our good friends the sheetz family, has decided they want to sell beer, and because its PA as you know the law wont let them.
so these savvy mo fos have taken the necessary steps to tell Harrisburg too fucking do something about it and change the damn law. 

now I'm a big fan of bill of rights and a bigger fan of people coming together to change the law in the peoples interest. (I'm also a fan of beer
so this is a link to the petition to pull PA into being a state and out of being a ridiculous blue law commonwealth.
http://freemybeer.com/


----------



## Franny (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank god. I love PA, but no other state has ever been more of a pain in my alcoholic ass.

I signed that petition with my uncle's address since he likes beer and my current address is in Florida.

I stopped at a Sheetz in North Carolina that had its own Beer Cave. A CAVE!!! FULL OF BEER!!!


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 30, 2009)

that makes me hard! sheetz and beer cave uuuuhhh!!!


----------



## atomicpunk (Dec 5, 2009)

dear god if they would only bring back IT cola! dammit now i need 2 dogs with nacho chz and chili!?!


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 5, 2009)

they still have jacks cigs I think? (dont smoke) 

but MTO all the way homes (w/beer soon I hope)


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 6, 2009)

sheetz mto's used to be so much better! but the one a half a block away from me sells pizza now.


----------

